# how would you join this stretcher and leg?



## Matt tennessen (Jan 23, 2011)

It probably seems pretty stupid to ask considering it's after the fact but... The few times I've incorporated curves in the leg and/or stretcher they've been slight and I've just used wider stock. Not possible this time.The stretcher is a bent lamination approximately 1-1/4" square joining a leg at a pretty acute angle. It's the first time I tried a bent lamination so after taking it out of the form I realized I'd spent time getting it bent but hadn't planned on my next step. After scratching my head for a bit, I figured I'd just mate them with a spline (which may or may not be visible). I would've liked to use two splines in each leg but cutting singles was a little dicey, I didn't want to press my luck. With a snug spline, a little tape, epoxy, some clamps squeezing the splined area, and a lot of luck, they both seemed to work. 
Clearly there is a better way and next time I'd like to make the necessary accommodations; so what would you have done in this situation?
I included a detail of the area in question as well as a pic of the base so you can see its context. It's approximately 9" tall x 48" wide. 
thanks for any input.
-matt.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Got me. Looks pretty fancy on my end. Can't wait to see more. Looks like some sam maloof design. Tell us more.


----------



## Matt tennessen (Jan 23, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Got me. Looks pretty fancy on my end. Can't wait to see more. Looks like some sam maloof design. Tell us more.


Fancy? Ha! Looks can be deceiving. Although when you google "bent lamination" tons of rocking chairs come up, and Sam's rockers are the best! It's actually just a base for a simple, rectangular, modernist credenza. I had enough odd pieces to do something so long as it wasn't symmetrical.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm with Dom, that fancy. I like that a lot. Can't think of a better way to join it myself, but it worked, so it's good!


----------

